# Newbies



## sarahlarkin99 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi there have just come across this site and am looking for a little advice and guidance
Me and my partner are both looking to move out to Paphos hopefully by summer next year, are there any tips you could give us.

We have looked at property prices and have been checking vacancies but some sites dont give rough salaries.
We are saving up to make this move and feel like little fish in a big ocean....

Any help would be most appreciated


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi both welcome to the forum ~ I'm sure both Veronica & Tricia (Yummymummy) will be hard on my heels offering a wealth of good advise on current housing opportunities. In fact click on their links and start your research, because the best advise any one can give you is to research everything before making any firm decisions. Most advise renting before purchase in order to give time to decide on the best area to live, possibly guided by employment opportunities. A lot of those opportunities will come by face to face contact once you are over there. Always have money in the back pocket to suport yourselves, some say jokingly to cover the flight back!
I've found Cyprusbill.com gives a wealth of information on current every day cost of living/prices etc.
My suggestion is you click on some of the exisiting threads as there is a wealth of info on this site.
Good luck Regards, Chris


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Sarah,

As Chris says 'Cyprus Bill' is agood site for day to day cost of living.
If you are looking to rent rather than buy there is plenty of choice as there is a glut of rental property in the paphos area. Obviously the cost depends on what you are lookingf or, whether you want a house or an apartment, how many bedrooms etc.
We have a few rentals on our site but also have many contacts who specialise in rentals so if we can be of any help please contact us.
If you are looking to purchase then we have a large range of properties in all areas of the island so again please take a look and feel free to contact us if you need any advice regarding relocation.
There is quite a bit of info on our site but we have not had time yet to put everything on so dont hesitate to contact us with any queries you have.

Reagrds Veronica


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

Hello Sarah,

Yes advice is to take a bit of time, get yourself over there and rent for a short time, establish the area you want to buy in (if at all) and settle.

We can provde short and long term rentals on request as well as a wealth of helpful information.

Jobs are lower paid than the UK (considerably so) however the general costs of living are lower, rents, rates etc much cheaper and the lifestyle a vast improvement. Check out the site of ask us the questions.


----------



## sarahlarkin99 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Financial Question*

I have been reading a few websites and on one of them it says you should pay all credit cards and loans before you move away. I have a loan which still has a while to run, could this be a problem for us moving or is it possible to still keep paying it to the UK


----------



## grumpy (Nov 10, 2007)

As long as you debt is serviced, the provider doesnt really care where or from whom it is paid, however if moving to start a new life, Why not start from scratch?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We arrived in Feb this year and are renting, mainly because selling can be difficult if you choose the wrong house.

Don't be afraid to negotiate hard and if possible avoid the agents and deal direct with the owner. I know that this statement may upset some of the other members but our time which was short was largely wasted by agents taking us to properties that were clearly unsuitable.

We found our house last year just by letting people know that we were looking and ringing numbers outside properties to let. Just about everyone over here knows of property for sale or rent.


----------

